

BusinessInsider: "…tech experts agree that net neutrality is a really bad idea." - RainforestCx
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-apple-is-silent-on-net-neutrality-2014-5

======
RainforestCx
It's fairly clear from reading the linked article that Business Insider has no
idea what net neutrality even means, though they are happy to write about it,
and somehow use it to disparage Apple's reasonable plans to construct a CDN.

